# Rollfast Serial Number question



## tuscankid (Feb 9, 2013)

I am helping a friend to determine what year his rollfast is.
From the picture of the email looks to be a 1950 what are trying to figure out next to the EH there is another stamp or marking.
Do any of you know what that means or signifies.
Thanks,
Steve
View attachment 83497


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 10, 2013)

*rollfast serial numbers*

hey,steve.rollfast/hawthorne serial numbers are quite strange.there is no real database for these numbers that i know of.best thing to do is look at pics of other bikes to determine what year you have.i have a 1955,last year for balloon tire,it took me over a year to firuge this out.good luck.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 16, 2013)

It appears to be a 50. Rollfast was the house brand of D.P. Harris, and built exclusively by the H.P. Snyder co. They closed in the mid 70s, and there's no serial info out there. But, the reverse year has been pieced together as the most accurate guide we have. It only seems to apply to 1940-55ish Snyders.


----------

